# Driving etiquette



## Jillaroo (Sep 14, 2013)

Gender-Specific  Driving Etiquette



A woman is driving  at night on a narrow country road. 
  At the same time, a man is  driving in the opposite direction on that same road. 


When they narrowly pass  each other at high speed, the woman rolls down her window and loudly  shouts


Donkey  !


Immediately the  man shouts back


BITCH  !


The man  laughs.   He is proud to have reacted so quickly to the shouting  woman and takes the next turn in the road,  maintaining his  speed.


















Moral of the  story: 

Men never listen and, when  they do, they don't understand one word a woman  says.


----------



## Anne (Sep 14, 2013)

:lofl:

Good one, Jillaroo!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2013)

Funny one Jilly!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 14, 2013)

:rofl:


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Sep 15, 2013)




----------

